# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Video du lịch >  Những địa điểm quen thuộc tại thành phố đà lạt

## dulichbennghe

Giới thiệu một số địa điểm quen thuộc tại du lịch Đà lạt.

----------


## huynhnam669

Cho thuê xe máy ở Đà Nẵng 01255125127

Địa điểm cho thuê xe máy tại Đà Nẵng, dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy Thanh Hà.

Dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy Thanh Hà là một trong số rất ít các cơ sở cung cấp dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy Đà Nẵng với giá cả phải chăng kể cả ngày lễ cũng không tăng giá và đảm bảo uy tín với khách hàng. Với đầy đủ các chủng loại xe tay ga, chân số như: Lead, AB, Jupiter, Attila, Nouvo, Sirius, Wave S, Wave. ….Thường xuyên được bảo trì, bảo dưỡng Thanh Hà luôn đem đến sự an toàn yên tâm cho quý khách.

  Mức giá cho thuê dao động từ 80.000đ/ ngày đêm đến 150.000đ / ngày đêm (24h) và giảm giá cho quý khách thuê dài ngày, thuê lại lần thứ hai trở đi.

- Giao xe miễm phí tận nơi trong địa bàn thành phố Đà Nẵng.

- Hai mũ bảo hiểm kèm theo miễn phí.

- Bảo hành hoàn toàn máy móc.

- Thủ tục đơn giản nhanh gọn rất thuận tiện cho quý khách.

Hãy đến với dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy Thanh Hà, địa chỉ: Lô 6, khu B9, khu dân cư Nam cầu Tuyên Sơn, quận Ngũ Hành Sơn, thành phố Đà Nẵng hoặc điện thoại : 01255125127,  quý khách sẽ luôn được phục vụ chu đáo.

  Hoặc truy cập Website: Cho thuê xe máy Đà Nẵng

  Kính chúc quý khách có một kỳ nghĩ thoải mái, vui vẻ, hạnh phúc!

----------


## vivitravel

Đà Lạt đẹp thật, mình đã đi đến đó 1 lần, Thung lũng tình yêu

----------


## hoaban

Ui, Đà Lạt đẹp quá, bao giờ mới có cơ hội vào đây nhỉ.

----------

